

Angels Out of America (WSJ house editorial) - hga
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22interference+from+regulators.+The+law+requires+only%22+site%3Awsj.com
Click on the results of the search for the full text if you're not a subscriber; real URL is http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704671904575194483171910348.html<p>Various commentators on the issue will be pleased to see that the wealth threshold part of the proposal is dead last in the list of bad effects.<p>It's good
======
hga
Click on the results of the search for the full text if you're not a
subscriber; real URL is
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870467190457519...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704671904575194483171910348.html)

Various commentators on the issue will be pleased to see that the wealth
threshold part of the proposal is dead last in the list of bad effects.

It's good to see this get laser focused attention from _The Wall Street
Journal_.

